# Birthday Breitling



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Treated myself to this for my birthday (thanks Matt)



















*1994 Breitling Aerospace ref E56062 on Professional bracelet*

My 2 most expensive watches are now quartz which is quite weird as my first "decent" watch was a blue faced quartz Tag diver. I then sold this and caught The Watch Bug for manuals and then laterly automatics. I've now come full circle and obviously haven't got a clue what to collect









Here's the other










*First generation RAF issued Seiko chronograph*

Perhaps its the Pilot thing - just need a plane now.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Phil congratulations on the Aerospace, have to admit I would love to own one myself if cash was available









It's the hands and dial that just look like they were made of each other


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

philjopa said:


> Treated myself to this for my birthday (thanks Matt)


Nice present Phil; looks good, like your style


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

philjopa said:


> Treated myself to this for my birthday (thanks Matt)
> 
> *1994 Breitling Aerospace ref E56062 on Professional bracelet*
> 
> My 2 most expensive watches are now quartz which is quite weird as my first "decent" watch was a blue faced quartz Tag diver. I then sold this and caught The Watch Bug for manuals and then laterly automatics. I've now come full circle and obviously haven't got a clue what to collect


It's a beauty, and many happy returns.

The quartz thing seems to creep up on some people - a couple of my favourites (and relatively pricey ones) are also quartz.

I suspect our tastes in watches, like with many things, develop and change over time - and I've noticed that getting older has renewed my interest in things from earlier times, including 70s quartz. I collect what takes my fancy (within budget







), otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

EXCELENT M8


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice one - enjoy it.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Very nice, the only Breitling that I would buy!


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Phil, glad you like it. I enjoyed it while I had it but the urge to flip is just too strong


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

PhilM said:


> It's the hands and dial that just look like they were made of each other


Errr....they were!























Great watch.......I never thought I would pay so much for my quartz collection either.....but hey if you gonna do something, do it properly!









Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The quartz thing seems to creep up on some people - a couple of my favourites (and relatively pricey ones) are also quartz.

I parted with my SMP auto in order to get the quartz version, which IMHO, for me, performs better.

Roger


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roger said:


> The quartz thing seems to creep up on some people - a couple of my favourites (and relatively pricey ones) are also quartz.
> 
> I parted with my SMP auto in order to get the quartz version, which IMHO, for me, performs better.
> 
> Roger


What? Wash your mouth out!!!!!!!!!! Go hide that shameful face in the corner for an hour, see how you feel when you come back to class........









Fair enough I suppose......daft bugger







Just kidding........ 

Best regards David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

What? Wash your mouth out!!!!!!!!!! Go hide that shameful face in the corner for an hour, see how you feel when you come back to class........

Fair enough I suppose......daft bugger Just kidding........

Best regards David

David,

The quartz version has proved to be far superior in timekeeping. (which is why I buy a watch!)

The SMP auto was the third Omega mechanical disappointment for me! ....no, dont start me off with a rant!!

Roger


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you like the Breitling.

Have to say I love the Seiko, what size is it?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Have to say I love the Seiko, what size is it?


Just answered my own question.

37.5mm excluding crown with 20mm lugs


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

strange_too said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Have to say I love the Seiko, what size is it?
> ...


Have a look at Foggy's web pages - there's loads of interesting stuff about the RAF Seikos


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

philjopa said:


> Have a look at Foggy's web pages - there's loads of interesting stuff about the RAF Seikos


Cheers for that, I found his site when I was googling earlier.


----------

